# "Bluing" Bottle - Pic incl



## Bottle Diver (Oct 15, 2004)

Spent some time on dry land the other day, and tried my hand at digging.  I managed to find a dump, but it wasn't very old.  This one bottle I found interesting though, it says "This Bottle Contains Mrs. Stewart's Bluing".  I just have the usual questions; age, value and any other comments you may have.

 Thanks, Meredith


----------



## TheDiggerBoy91 (Oct 15, 2004)

Mrs. Stewart's Bluing was first made in 1883, and was extremely poplular, and was, obviously, used for whitening clothes."Mrs. Stewart" herself has changed much over the years.Your bottle was made between 1920 (When they began putting "Mrs. Stewart's Blueing" on the shoulder) and 1962 (When the cork-top was replaced with a screw top.) The corks were imported from Portugal. In 1933, a machine was invented that coated the rim of the bottle with wax to prevent the liquid from dripping down the side, called "No Drip" . In the early 1960's a special tube was installed so the liquid could be dispensed by the drop. In the early 1970's the glass bottles were replaced with plastic bottles. Sorry, not sure of the value.[8|]


----------



## Monsonant (Oct 15, 2004)

I am pretty sure that  if you take a look you will see that the mold line will go right up over the lip. All bottles with this feature are called ABM's (Automatic Bottle machine) I think thats what it stands for , or something very similar ..... its been awhile since I had to think about that.  They date after 1910. Your bottle I would guess is a bit later and could date as late as the 60s . Bluing bottles used a stopper both cork and rubber for many years after other bottles had stopped using them . That type lip gives them an old look . As far as value goes .. there are bluing collectors and  I have never seen this bottle before but would be willing to bet that it is readily available with the full label and contents. Value would be low.


----------



## Bottle Diver (Oct 17, 2004)

Thanks guys, that is some great information, I love it when I can get some history on the company/product.  

 It is an ABM bottle, (sorry, maybe I should have mentioned that in my original post).  Some of the other things I saw suggested that the dump may have been from the WWII era, (forties), so that would be right in line with your datelines.  I am doubtful that it has much dollar value, but interesting for me nonetheless, as I have never found a "bluing" bottle before.

 Thanks again


----------

